# Skype Cubing Group!



## lucadaboss10 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ignore this thread


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Dec 13, 2015)

It has to be on weekdays afternoons and weekends afternoons as well.I live in Sydney as well so we don't have to look at time zone problems. Other than that, I look forward to seeing you at Sydney Summer 2015.

Skype:nick4nick6


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

Would love to join but I'm from Poland. Are you cubing in early morning?


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 13, 2015)

we have american cubers and stuff as well, don't worry about time zones too much we cube 24/7


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

America is still bad. Whatever 
Skype: kinei.jakis


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jan 23, 2016)

the group isn't very active.. more people should join, and via that last link you sent here. the other one is worthless


----------



## Gataco (Feb 9, 2016)

I am having joining, my skype ID is garrr76


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 21, 2016)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> the group isn't very active.. more people should join, and via that last link you sent here. the other one is worthless



Yeah, I agree. No one responded to my message :/


----------

